# Hedgehogs..at the BEACH??



## newhedgielover (Jun 28, 2012)

Sooo, first off, I'm taking a long road trip to Mississippi for a wedding. I've really been wanting a hedgehog, but can find one where I live (in Florida). So, I found some in Alabama. I'm going to get it on my way to Mississippi. We're gonna be going to the beach alot and stuff, and I'm kinda gonna have to bring it with me, but I didn't know if that was okay or not.

I'm not sure what the temp will be in Mississippi in about a week or so, but I'm assuming HOT. So, is that gonna be okay for my little guy? I was going to buy one of those small bags like this:
http://img0.etsystatic.com/002/0/666145 ... 2_e75u.jpg to carry him around in.

Will he be okay?

Thanks everyone


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is an option, but have you thought about buying the hedgehog on your way home? 

It will be quite the task to have a hedgie with you while on vacation. You will have to bring your entire planned set-up (or the travelling equivalent). Also, the first day that you pick up a hedgie from a breeder, you should leave them be for at least 24hrs in your home environment (so they don't stress out). Since you will be on vacation, your new hedgie will be under a significant amount of stress (which can easily lead to illness). Plus, if you are staying somewhere with air conditioning, you will need to bring the CHE set up too. 

Also, most hedgies don't tolerated temperatures above 80 degrees F very well. I know my two get very sluggish the warmer it gets. So, being on the the beach all day, where it will be hot and breezy probably wouldn't be a fantastic. Plus, seagulls are opportunistic hunters and would have no qualms about attacking a little hedgie. 

The bag is great...but with a baby, plan on it getting pooped in...like within the first hour, haha. So, you will need to either buy several bags, or have access to a washing machine with non-scented laundry detergent. Also, the fleece and the humidity/ heat in Mississippi would be brutal on your little one. Carrying around a hedgehog in the heat like that is asking for something bad to happen. 

Will your hedgie be okay? Maybe. On the flip side, there are a bunch of dangers. Personally, I would pick the hedgie up on your way home. If that can't be arranged, I would skip out on the hedgehog this time. Wait until you are able to make a special trip so your new little one isn't put under any undeserved stress.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. There will be too much stress on the baby and the first few weeks are very important in socialization and bonding with your new pet. The front bag is okay but hedgie couldn't be kept in it for very long, especially not at a beach. You would need to have a very secure hard sided pet carrier that baby could not escape from. Even then, as mentioned, it would be too hot for her and all round not a good idea. I too would get hedgie on the way home.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I am in Florida too and there are quite a few babies in the state that are for sale from breeders or are up for adoption.


----------



## newhedgielover (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, everyone! I WAS planning to pick my hedgie up after the vacation was over, coming back home. But, the lady refuses to hold it for me. And, she only allows pick ups during certain times of the day, so I won't be able to pick it up, sadly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd go with someone else. If she is being that rigid, obviously she doesn't have the best interests of the baby. When someone is coming from a distance she should be more accommodating.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I live in Florida too, there are many breeders  have you checked craigslist and petfinder too?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I'd go with someone else. If she is being that rigid, obviously she doesn't have the best interests of the baby. When someone is coming from a distance she should be more accommodating.


I agree with Nancy. There seems to be breeders in Florida http://hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml


----------

